# child-safe toilet brush and holder



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings wise mamas!

I am wondering if anyone knows of a toilet brush and holder that is difficult for a baby to get in to. So far he stops at the toilet paper rolls and the reading material and hasn't gotten far enough to discover it, but I am afraid it won't be long before he does.

It is disgusting, and I don't want him sticking it in his mouth. I would rather not ban him from the bathroom, though, because it is one of his favorite places, and keeps him so happy while I can get a few things done.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Can you just put it under the sink or in a cabinet? If he's playing unsupervised in the bathroom make sure your cleaning supplies are locked up and you have a lock on the toilet lid


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

There isn't any cabinet.

Under the sink sits his potty chair. In the corner behind the toilet is the plunger (which comes with its own very-baby-resistant stainless steel case) and the toilet brush in its holder. In the other corner is the stacked extra rolls of paper and the reading material, both of which he loves to play with.

No cleaning supplies in there. I carry my spray bottle from the kitchen when I need it.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

If you're not averse to it, get one of the systems with the disposable cleaning head. It is full of nasty chemicals, yeah. But at least you throw the yucky part away and can then clean off the stick and it's relatively clean then, yanno?


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought about it, but we are trying to cut spending.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I put our toilet brush inside the hall closet.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought about that too, but the closet has shelves that are too close together for it to stand upright. And that would also require me to handle it a lot more than I would like to in order to bring it to the bathroom each time. (Its ucky!)


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

You could always skip the toilet brush entirely and use rubber gloves and a cloth to clean the inside of the toilet.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is your toilet brush...attractive at all? Weird question I know, but mine is in a chrome holder that's kind of stylish, so I could see mounting a small, high shelf, and putting a vase of flowers and a knickknack next to it, and having it work.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I could get a new, attractive one.









It is a cheap dollar store one. I have no particular attachment to it. I wouldn't mind changing it.

Has nobody invented a child-safe one?

hmmmm....


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, someone has a patent, but I can't find one for sale via google.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's one of those things you'll spend way too much time trying to find! TOo bad there's a patent though - you could invent your own!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I have something like this- http://www.hangercity.com/oxotoiletbrush.html

and my 18 month old *can* get into it, but it takes him a while, since you have to lift it straight up. you could get something like that, buy some velcro to keep it shut.

or something like this fancy wall mounted version?-
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...0070921x00003b


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
TOo bad there's a patent though - you could invent your own!

That's what i was thinking.


----------

